# Abdeckung für Geräte im Schaltschrank



## lounsome (23 März 2012)

Hallo nochmal,

ich bräuchte eine Abdeckung für die Geräte mit "unter Spannung vor Hauptschalter".
Bis jetzt haben wir da immer was aus Makrolon gebastelt.
Nun hab ich heute eine Abdeckung gesehen die nur mittels zweier Halter 
auf die Hutschiene aufgeschnappt wird.
Weis jemand von euch wo man so etwas beziehen kann. 



Gruß lounsome


----------



## nekron (23 März 2012)

Moin Moin ...

Also ohne mich genau festlegen zu wollen ... Ich glaube wir setzen das von Legrand ein, 
Nummern müsste ich suchen ...

Gruß,
Nekron


----------



## lounsome (23 März 2012)

Danke, hab aber leider nichts bei Legrand gefunden.


----------



## -V- (23 März 2012)

Hast du es mal bei Weidmüller oder Phoenix versucht?


----------



## lounsome (24 März 2012)

-V- schrieb:


> Hast du es mal bei Weidmüller oder Phoenix versucht?


Ja, auch bei Wago, leider nichts.


----------



## Blockmove (24 März 2012)

nekron schrieb:


> Also ohne mich genau festlegen zu wollen ... Ich glaube wir setzen das von Legrand ein,
> Nummern müsste ich suchen ...



Wir haben sie auch von Legrand

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## lounsome (25 März 2012)

Hat da bitte jemand mal einen Link zu, Danke.


----------



## knabi (26 März 2012)

Hallo,

http://www.eas-y.de/shop/artikel/legrand-abdeckstreifen-01691-001691.0687888/ (Abdeckstreifen)
http://www.eas-y.de/shop/artikel/legrand-isoliertraeger-001690-f-abdeckstreifen.0687886/ (Hutschienenträger dazu)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## lounsome (26 März 2012)

Besten dank .


----------

